# Gérer Google Music avec le clavier



## Jerome.L (2 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai réalisé des AppleScript pour gérer Google Music (play/pause, previous, next). J'aimerai lié les touches correspondantes à ces 3 scripts plutôt qu'à iTunes, mais il m'est impossible de les assigner lorsque je vais dans Préférences Systèmes>Clavier>Raccourcis.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ?

Merci à ceux qui prendront la peine de répondre !


----------



## death_denied (16 Septembre 2011)

Je suis également intéresse par une réponse à cette question.


----------

